# UKC Oct. 18 and 19 Athens, TN



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

anyone going to be at this show. we will be there. the pull is going to be on dirt so it will be different than i have done


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

I might be going. Where can I get information on this event?


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Working Dog Association - ** Upcoming Events **


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

OKay I have decided I need to move to either TN or Georgia. sheesh. 
I have to drive 7 hours at least to get to anything by me.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you know start times and program schedule? It's not on that site. I guess I'll just call if I have to to get the 411.



Yeah, it's nice. I only gotta drive 2 hours for this one. ;p


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

I will be there. I will also get a link to the show information


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

here it is

smokymtndogclub.org


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I dont know, we might but Id rather save the cash for the ADBA. Who knows


----------

